# goldfish and algae



## danski (Jul 22, 2006)

I thought I posted this but can't find it. Anyway does anyone know if goldfish like to eat algae? My daughters won some at a carnival and I told them no way their going In My tank. Then I felt bad because they were in that tiny plastic box tank. So I finally gave in put them in my tank and almost all my algae is gone. They are always swimming around pecking on the plants. I can't tell if its algae their eating because I can't see it anymore. Hopefully they are eating it because that would really be one good deed deserves another.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Goldfish definitely do eat algae. They can't get diatoms off glass or other flat surfaces, but most other forms are considered delicious.


----------



## danski (Jul 22, 2006)

Makes perfect sense. I still have small areas of gsa. Plants are almost completely free of any type of stringy algae. Some old bba in there but im very pleased with their work. They are pretty ugly though.


----------



## barmby (Feb 19, 2009)

Just a word of caution - goldfish is quite handful with their waste.


----------



## ramis (Feb 19, 2008)

Goldfish definitely make more waste, I had a tank with just goldfish in the past, and had to clean it very often. They also like to uproot plants, but maybe yours will be better behaved.


----------

